
Wordpress Svbtle Theme - necenzurat
https://github.com/gravityonmars/wp-svbtle
======
nicholassmith
It's nice, but surely the time taken cloning the initial Svbtle network look,
feel and experience would have been better used making something different
that surpasses the original.

~~~
davidcollantes
I think making something different wasn't the original intent. It is Svbtle
"easiness" and look as a theme, for the most popular weblog engine. It looks
great, and it is open to the masses. I love it!

------
rolandal
Nice work! This is really great - I've been looking for a theme!

